# Sikh Women In 21st Century: Some Challenges



## kds1980 (Dec 14, 2007)

> No wonder today's Sikh girls are openly saying that I do not want to marry a man with the turban as they are not given any Sikh female role models to look up to. Most of the photographs seen in the Sikh organisations/Gurdwaras are of male role models and none of the female role models are popularised either by photographs or by celebrating their days regularly.



Dear sikh80

First of all let me clarify that i am against all type of discrimination against women.But relating discrimination to the issue of sikh girls not wanting to marry a turbaned sikh is 
baseless.Discrimination against women exists in every religion and even much more than sikhism.But i never heard that muslim women or hindu women saying that they don't want to marry a religious hindu or muslim then why only in sikhism this issue is coming.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 14, 2007)

Nothing is baseless kds ji.


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 15, 2007)

What ladies go thru in their life-long anti-hair war. 
I know everyone has an idea of the cost of hair removal and the types of products and services together with the pain and agony one bears - all for the sake of conforming to an advertisement trick which is played on their sub-conscious mind.:crazy: Before I mention these items sold in the shelves of every stores and the revenue the Govt collects in taxes, even the men are at war with their body hair. Marriage has nothing to do with their anti-hair war because a man has no idea how much a woman spends on these hair removal treatments.

Here's a real joke I want to share with you. There's a despatch boy (chinese origin) who worked in the same organisation as I did. Most of the time he would be waiting for instructions from his superiors, while idling at the corridors, he would be seen with a pair of scissors inserted in his nostrils. 
After 10 years, I visited my old office again, and this despatch boy (now a man) still has the scissors in his nostrils, LOL 

:rofl!!::crazy:

Another guy (also Chinese origin) who's a cabbie in Malaysia, who would pluck hair out of his chin with a pair of tweezers and in this period of 6 months of using his services, he was loosing the anti-hair war.:8-


----------

